# 4 Follicles - 2 Eggs for ICSI - Zero Fertilisation



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi there, 

I didn't respond very well to my first ICSI tx, which I didn't even consider would happen.  I was on a 300 measure of Gonal F, but after finding only 4 follicles on my first scan, dosage was increased 450.  Although the follies I had grew well for EC, with 4 eggs, only 2 eggs were suitable for ICSI but neither fertisilised.  I knew my chances were low.  The clinic said they were good eggs, and best sperm selected.  I hope to know more on my follow up Friday.

Were my chances greatly reduced due to poor response to the Gonal F, and could the quantity improve if they increase dose of Gonal F for next cycle??  Or do I have to do a completely different protocol and stimmulation drug??

It's NHS funded, so what if they don't offer an alternative??

I hope my questions aren't too vague, or perhaps it's best until I await further information...but thanks in advance!!


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

kcantwait said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I didn't respond very well to my first ICSI tx, which I didn't even consider would happen. I was on a 300 measure of Gonal F, but after finding only 4 follicles on my first scan, dosage was increased 450. Although the follies I had grew well for EC, with 4 eggs, only 2 eggs were suitable for ICSI but neither fertisilised. I knew my chances were low. The clinic said they were good eggs, and best sperm selected. I hope to know more on my follow up Friday.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Sorry you had such a disapointing cycle but you are doing absolutely the right thing by going for a follow-up as soon as you can.

It is a shame you did not get fertililisation. Although eggs can look good under the microscope and the best sperm are chosen for ICSI, there is still usually an average 70-80% fertilisation rate so you could just be one of the unlucky ones. This chance of fertilisation means that with lower egg numbers - i know you got four, but i am just taking into account the two mature eggs - there is sadly a higher chance of no fertilisation.

Having a few more eggs could be useful, but for many people they just do not respond well to the drugs and produce lots of eggs. There is often a lot of truth in the quality rather than quantity view so the Consultant may want to adjust your protocol. Consultants are the best authority on drug regimes so you should ask him/ her if they were pleased with your response, can anything be done differently, and you could ask them how many people who have had a failed fert with ICSI on the first cycle have got fertilisation on the second cycle. Just so that you have the full information.

I dont know how it all works with NHS funding for different drugs but i would not worry about until you go for a follow-up. They will have had plently of people in similar situations.

Best wishes for friday


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

Just want to say 'thank you Crystal', it's very helpful to know as much as possible, forewarned is forearmed...so thanks again


----------

